# A 'work in progress' tonal piece some of you may like



## Pysmythe (May 11, 2014)

...and many others may hate, lol. Feel free to ream me a new one, if you like, I'm a big boy. And honestly, I don't have any intention of posting this as some kind of a "statement" about tonality one way or the other, whether it is the superior way or not, and this isn't the only sort of music I attempt, although it is what I do better, I guess. I'm just a hobbyist composer, after all, but a serious one, and I would appreciate some feedback on it, at some point. And I should say that a big part of the reason I'm here, to begin with, is to get some ideas about different approaches and to find better resources for this than I would be as likely to find on my own. A couple of other things: If you do listen to it, there is my own little brief homage to Bach starting at around 2:55, but... don't panic! I don't attempt to stay there very long, and the rest of the piece is not in any way Baroque. And the title is just a working title, which came to mind simply out of the swirling section that starts the piece; it never was supposed to be "about space" in some way. The last thing is that this was done all but completely with the Notion 4 software, which I've mentioned elsewhere here, and was put through Audacity only to bring up the bass a little and to compress it. Otherwise, all I've added to it was some reverb from the built-in Notion mixer, and all the fader levels were left just as they came out of the box.


----------

